# Segmented and staved vessel calculator



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I wrote a little program in Excel, to calculate the compound angles, angles, dimensions, stock needed etc., when I did my first staved vessels. It has been tested and works fine and accurate. Attached here for anyone who wants to use it. As it was written for myself, it probably needs a bit more explanation in narrative, but PM me if help is needed.

View attachment Compound cuts.zip


----------



## rgadrim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Brian Serrao (Jun 11, 2017)

WillemJM said:


> I wrote a little program in Excel, to calculate the compound angles, angles, dimensions, stock needed etc., when I did my first staved vessels. It has been tested and works fine and accurate. Attached here for anyone who wants to use it. As it was written for myself, it probably needs a bit more explanation in narrative, but PM me if help is needed.
> 
> View attachment 62709


Could you please explain the different sections of your calculator either in narrative or illustration?


----------

